# Cult Films.



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

O.k. Let's see your favourites.

I've just been tidying up my DVD collection after moving and this is still number one for me.










The filmimg/cinematography is superb, and the "actors actor" Warren Oats makes it. No CGI either.

Vanishing Point is another. The late 90's remake is unwatchable.


----------



## RTM Boy (Jun 1, 2011)

So many, not sure where to start, but let's try...










L-R; Henry Fonda, Claudia Cardinale, Sergio Leoni, Charles Bronson, Jason Robarts.










Fabulous cinematography by Tonino Delli Colli, brilliant score by Ennio Morricone.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

An American Werewolf in London









Like vintage watches? Check out my vintage watch blog on: martinzx.com


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

Barberella with Jane Fonda


----------



## njr911 (Jul 16, 2018)

Withnail & I

Love, love, love it!


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)




----------



## topheronetwoo (Aug 14, 2012)

Would "in Bruges" be classed as cult? My favourite film. Love the camera work, the music, I can watch it repeatedly and each time I only ever find more reasons to love it.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

'A Clockwork Orange', adapted from the novel by Antony Burgess. I saw this this film about 4 times in the first week it came out in 1971. My nickname at my first job was 'Droog', based on the Russian slang used as everday speak in the film. (Droog, or друг means 'friend') Stanley Kubrick (the director) then decided to ban his own film in 1973, after several court cases where the film was blamed for inciting violence, and it wasn't available again in the UK until Kubrick died in 1999 when it was aired, uncut, on Sky Box Office in 2001. It also starred Malcolm McDowell as the films main character, Alex. It's rumoured that Kubrick chose McDowell after seeing his performance in 'If'.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Way too many to choose from but I'd suggest almost anything directed by Robert Aldrich, Robert Wise (including The Sound of Music :laugh: ) and Akira Kurosawa as a good place to start.

Best film I've seen this week that nobody's ever heard of:


----------



## Delta (Dec 16, 2015)

WRENCH said:


> O.k. Let's see your favourites.
> 
> I've just been tidying up my DVD collection after moving and this is still number one for me.


 Brilliant film, I have the DVD too.

How about American Graffiti?


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Delta said:


> How about American Graffiti?


 I would say so. :thumbsup:


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)




----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)




----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## Jel999 (Jun 8, 2018)

Repo man.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Jel999 said:


> Repo man.


 Just make sure it's the right one.


----------



## Jel999 (Jun 8, 2018)

WRENCH said:


> Just make sure it's the right one.


 Yep, the very same. Brilliantly wonky.

Rumble fish.


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

I saw Vanishing Point so many times! Easy Rider as well. If, the book and If, the film, both great. I still have the book I stole from the school library :blush: ! A Clockwork Orange, scary. I was too young to see it, but the local fleapit allowed anyone in. Too young equated to the wrong reaction, just wanted to hit someone when I came out! I remember at Putney Fair and the High Street, gangs of CO clones, very strange. Even stranger that I knew some of them.

It was an age of graphically violent films, which was a new phenomenon. Straw Dogs and Soldier Blue were both great films in very different ways.

Some great foreign films, which have cult status I have, are the incomparable 'Old Boy', 'Amores Perros', 'Maria full of grace', which is divine, 'Bangkok Dangerous' and 'l'appartement'.














































An all time favourite is 'Sideway's'. I just felt sad they never filmed the other two books in the series. The books are laugh out loud hysterical at times, whereas the film is full of pathos.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

If anyone can source a genuine copy of the full-length, unedited version of "(The Legend of) Suriyothai" at a reasonable price please let me know. I've been hunting for this unsuccessfully for ages.

In the meantime, here's a genuine cult gem from my collection.


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

the only 2 films worth watching ever :tongue:



&


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Vostok owners favorite.


----------



## Delta (Dec 16, 2015)




----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

rhaythorne said:


> If anyone can source a genuine copy of the full-length, unedited version of "(The Legend of) Suriyothai" at a reasonable price please let me know. I've been hunting for this unsuccessfully for ages.
> 
> In the meantime, here's a genuine cult gem from my collection.


 Those T/A's have a bit of cult following as well


----------



## deano1956 (Jan 27, 2016)

not too dissimilar wrench :biggrin: even have a dvd player in the rod to watch it for that authentic feeling! 

deano


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

deano1956 said:


> not too dissimilar wrench :biggrin: even have a dvd player in the rod to watch it for that authentic feeling!
> 
> deano


 I like these threads, they jog the memory of things long forgotten.










I met Candy Clark on a random day out in Hermosa Beach. She was signing posters in a local market.

Which in turn reminds me of this movie


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

No one mentiined,






Same stuntman did this chase.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

BondandBigM said:


>


 Take it you will be cutting shapes with the harem later, Sultan ?...






:biggrin:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Karrusel said:


> Take it you will be cutting shapes with the harem later, Sultan ?...


 Correct

:biggrin:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Der Schatz der Sierra Madre, is a book first published in 1927. Whitten by German Author, Bruno Travern ,(pen name), and there is dispute as to The real name of the authour. The book is pretty small, but has the same big story as the film. Released in January 1948.










Walter Houston is the true star.and the memorable quotes, some nicked by Mel Brookes. :laughing2dw:


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

This..










This..










And this one was rather good!










I'm sure there's loads more that i've forgotten about!!

John


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Hugely influential,


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Here's another.


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)




----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)




----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

The original 'From Dusk till Dawn'


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Classic.


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

I watched Enter the Dragon again the other night






Any child that saw this film immediately hurt themselves trying to recreate the scenes!


----------



## MrF-UK82 (Jul 21, 2018)

This for me:


----------



## deano1956 (Jan 27, 2016)

after graffiti this original is still the one !!

deano



who can forget :laugh:


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)




----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

A few others that spring to mind


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

@themysterybidder's favourite.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## RTM Boy (Jun 1, 2011)

How about this short film from 1968? Captures a corner of north London in the late 1960s in a slightly surreal, dialogue-free way.


----------



## rolexgirl (Jul 17, 2010)

I have always wondered what makes a cult film a cult film some of them listed seem pretty mainstream to me

Anyway this is mine, is it really a cult film though? :biggrin:


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

A ack ackack ack ack ack ack Ackackackack ack a ackack ack ackackack Amackackack Ackacks. Ack ack!


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)




----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

rolexgirl said:


> I have always wondered what makes a cult film a cult film some of them listed seem pretty mainstream to me


 By definition you are probably correct but no need to get all arty farty on here.

:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## xellos99 (Dec 17, 2015)

Not my favourite movie but when I was a kid going to the Cinema and seeing the posters on the way in I was a very happy kid indeed :


----------



## rolexgirl (Jul 17, 2010)

BondandBigM said:


> By definition you are probably correct but no need to get all arty farty on here.
> 
> :laugh: :laugh:


 But I AM arty farty :laugh: :baby:


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

My favourite film ever...


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

rolexgirl said:


> I have always wondered what makes a cult film a cult film some of them listed seem pretty mainstream to me﻿


 My interpretation is something (not always) that doesn't get much recognition on release, but gains acclaim as years go by. Films like Citizen Kane for example broke new grounds in cinematography.

http://www.sparknotes.com/film/citizenkane/section2/


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

How about "Slave Girls from Beyond Infinity"? A salacious 80's remake of "The Most Dangerous Game" / "The Hounds of Zaroff".










Or the dark comedy, "Heathers"


----------



## Teg62x (Dec 28, 2016)

Dog soldiers, It is hilarious in places!


----------



## uksharky (Jan 14, 2015)

Not sure if this reached cult status but with an appearance by Carl Mccoy, itbworked for me along with Dune and Blade Runner












Teg62x said:


> Dog soldiers, It is hilarious in places!


 One of my all time fav films......... 'saisages!!!!'


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)




----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)




----------



## Lou61 (Aug 9, 2015)

Ba weep gra-na weep nini bong?


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

"Doughnuts" everywhere after the original.


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)




----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)




----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)




----------



## Turpinr (Dec 18, 2017)

On the waterfront.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

The 1953 version,










and the "remake", The Sorcerer,from 1977, featuring Tangerine Dream 's soundtrack.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Three from David Cronenberg and three from John Carpenter (I mentioned Dark Star earlier)










Can't refer to Carpenter's "The Thing" without also giving the excellent original a mention.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)




----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Not had this yet ?


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Spinal Tap fans would do well to check out this gem:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)




----------



## r-macus (Jun 7, 2018)




----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)




----------



## r-macus (Jun 7, 2018)




----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Some more.


----------



## sabailand (May 28, 2010)

Kill Bill vol1, great soundtrack, fantastic action sequences, over the top laughable bloodletting, an altogether fantastic film, the `house of blue leaves` scene is a classic!


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Another.


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

sabailand said:


> Kill Bill vol1, great soundtrack, fantastic action sequences, over the top laughable bloodletting, an altogether fantastic film, the `house of blue leaves` scene is a classic!


 Made me run out and buy an album...

Urami Bushi by Meiko Kaji

(Someone please post the song, I'm not good at it)

His music scores are always the best!

My choice would be Dudley Moore's. "Arthur" (again, no poster attached)



Mechanical Alarm said:


> Made me run out and buy an album...
> 
> Urami Bushi by Meiko Kaji
> 
> ...


 Let me give it a shot...






Score!!


----------



## Bonzodog (Aug 29, 2018)

Repo man would be my choice.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Bonzodog said:


> Repo man would be my choice.


 Yep. Alex Cox has made some real garbage, but this is a classic. Possibly as a result of the excellent cast/soundtrack, especially Harry Dean Stanton, and numerous classic unforgettable quotes. "John Wayne was a fag". :laughing2dw: "The hell he was".


----------



## Noj (Oct 6, 2018)

WRENCH said:


> O.k. Let's see your favourites.
> 
> I've just been tidying up my DVD collection after moving and this is still number one for me.
> 
> ...


 How often are remakes totally useless? Sometimes they just miss the whole ethos and feel of the original. Hollywood has a lot to answer for sometimes

Noj

So many good films mentioned on here, going to be a session of film watching soon based on this

oj


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

You either get it, or you don't.


----------



## holg (Aug 12, 2018)

it'salivejim said:


>


 Was a big fan of this movie in my younger days, still on of my favorites.


----------



## Craftycockney (Nov 5, 2015)

Heat-for best street shoot out

Bad boys 1&2-for best police chase & shoot out

Man on fire- storyline

Law abiding citizen- storyline


----------



## Andy Jackson (Nov 9, 2018)

Just a few of my favourites

Leon

Pulp Fiction

Goodfellas

Fight Club


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Okay switching to some true (obscure?) cult films:

Meet the Feebles
The Crawling Eye (aka Trachtenburg (sp?) Horror)
Night of the Demon
Kwaidan
Phantom of the Paradise
The Yakuza
Dead of Night


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Always liked 'Duel'...the first film directed by Steven Spielberg. More here....https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Duel_(1971_film)


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Chromejob said:


> Okay switching to some true (obscure?) cult films:
> 
> The Crawling Eye (aka Trachtenburg (sp?) Horror)


 You mean "The Trollenberg Terror"?

A very effective little sci-fi/horror movie which is available from Renown Pictures in their "Vintage Chiller and Thriller" box set. They currently have a Black Friday sale on: Buy one Renown Box set for £20 and get another free by adding the title in the Order Notes section. Excludes non-Renown Films box sets and also excludes the following Renown box sets: The Christmas Collection, Glimpses Volume 1, Comedy Volume 1, Renown Vintage Christmas Collection, Renown Comedy Collection VOL 1, Renown Glimpses Collection Volume 1. Still plenty of others to choose from though


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Yes, thank you. "Trollenberg." My memory and my ability to do a quick search were severely hampered.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Chromejob said:


> Yes, thank you. "Trollenberg." My memory and my ability to do a quick search were severely hampered.


 Yes, I remember it. The lovely Jennifer Jayne was the real star of the movie.

https://www.imdb.com/name/nm0419750/?ref_=fn_al_nm_1


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Janet Munro always gets my attention in that film, and another cult (?) favorite, *The Day The Earth Caught Fire*. Also: Swiss Family Robinson, Darby O'Gill & the Little People.


----------



## Steve D70 (Nov 15, 2018)

The Thing , Rear Window, 12 Monkeys, Se7en, Caddyshack, Alien, Lost Boys, Goonies, Salems Lot, Donnie Darko, Zodiac,

Time Bandits, End Of Watch, The Howling, American Werewolf, Memento, Sexy Beast, Let The Right One In, Filth, Locke,

Cloverfield, Seven Psychopaths, Battle Royale, Brain Dead, In Bruges, The Raid, Source Code, Big Trouble In Little China, Napoleon Dynamite, Clue, Murder by Death, Death Race 2000, Equilibrium, The Fly, Frankenhooker, The frighteners, The Lord Of The Rings (original), Irreversible, John Wick, Tucker n Dale vs Evil (absolute classic), Pans Labrynth, 99% of Monty Python films, Mulholland Drive, The Taking of Pelham 123, Savages, Dark Shadows, Sky Captain And The World Of Tomorrow, Smokin Aces, Troll Hunter, Wolf Creek, What We Do In The Shadows, I could go on because I watch absolutely loads of films.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Surprised no-one has mentioned 'Freebie and the Bean'...starring James Caan and Alan Arkin...

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Freebie_and_the_Bean


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)




----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)




----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

A few of my fav films, all brilliant and timeless.........

The Cruel Sea

Forbidden Planet

This Island Earth

The Towering Inferno


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

I'm going to see this,






can't see it matching this though,


----------



## wrenny1969 (Jun 24, 2008)

+1 for Napoleon Dynamite. @WRENCH there used to be an app which played different quotes from the film. References to throwing pig skins a quarter of a mile.

+1 for Old boy, it's dark but a great film. @Caller.

Probably +1 for "caddy shack" and "Housewife 49", Victoria Wood had a great skill for script writing, bit niche though.


----------



## JELLI (Nov 28, 2018)

The Wicker Man 1973,Brit Ekland with her Bangers out.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sabailand (May 28, 2010)

JELLI said:


> The Wicker Man 1973,Brit Ekland with her Bangers out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Great film, an horror film where virtually all the action virtually takes place during daylight hours (exept when Brit Ekland does her thing.)


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

I watched this little seen gem from 1963 for the first time this afternoon. An intelligent little sci-fi thriller with a couple of genuinely chilling scenes.






Now I'm in the mood I'm off to watch an old favourite, The Stone Tape.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Christine ive had a few too


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)




----------



## wrenny1969 (Jun 24, 2008)

One for when you get back from the pub


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

JELLI said:


> The Wicker Man 1973,Brit Ekland with her Bangers out.





sabailand said:


> Great film, an horror film where virtually all the action virtually takes place during daylight hours (exept when Brit Ekland does her thing.)


YES, but only in the original 98(?) minute version. FYI, Britt had a body double for her "from behind" wild dancing shots. Still a great scene in a great movie.

I watched Robin Hardys "sequel" a year or two ago, well worth a pass.


----------



## sabailand (May 28, 2010)

Chromejob said:


> YES, but only in the original 98(?) minute version. FYI, Britt had a body double for her "from behind" wild dancing shots. Still a great scene in a great movie.
> 
> I watched Robin Hardys "sequel" a year or two ago, well worth a pass.


 Not seen it, but wasnt it called the `wicker tree`? Sometimes a classic should be just left alone, there are some film franchises go on and on, and although some sequels are quite good many are poor and dont do justice to the original.


----------



## julian2002 (Jun 15, 2018)

Still like rocky horror although seeing it on stage was an experience. 
Try to watch Twin Town every st David's day. 
The french film Dobermann is a great action film too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

